# Ulsan, once called the dirtiest city in Korea



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Ulsan is the richest city in Korea, in terms of GDP per person, which is almost three times higher than everage of korea. 

Ulsan was the dirtiest city in Korea as an industrial output city.
But Ulsan has become a clean and green city.

All pictures are from DC, NOT TAKEN BY ME
Photos by jjangga


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

It doesn't look like a dirty city


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

^^^ the reason behind why it was called the "dirtiest" city in Korea is because most heavy industries like automobile/ship-building is done in the city. But the city itself is just as any other Korean city but one of the richest per GDP


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture from DC


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry, the photos are not available anymore.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry, the photos are not available anymore.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry, the photos are not available anymore.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Ulsan looks like Seoul in this picture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome and very nice photos from this city


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

wow! it looks very peaceful and clean! great pics!


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

photo by Irun


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

Ulsan's GDP per capita is $63,817


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry, the photos are not available anymore.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Compared to other Korean cities, Ulsan strikes me as a quiet city. I don't know why, it just does.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo updates about this city


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Ulsan is wellknown to me as it has the old landmark of Malmö, Sweden: Kockumkranen!

In Malmö:










Today:









The Kockums Crane (Swedish: Kockumskranen) was a 138 metres (453 ft) high gantry crane at the Kockums shipyard in Malmö, Sweden. It was built in 1973–74 and could lift 1,500 tonnes. The rail width was 175 metres (574 ft) and the rail length 710 metres (2,329 ft). The crane was used to build about 75 ships. Its last use in Malmö was in 1997, when it lifted the foundations of the high pillars of the Oresund Bridge.

The crane was first sold in the early 1990s to the Danish company Burmeister & Wain, but the company went bankrupt before the crane could be moved.

The crane was a landmark of Malmö from its time of construction until its dismantling in the summer of 2002, when it was shipped to Ulsan in South Korea, after being sold to Hyundai Heavy Industries for $100,000.[1] The Koreans have dubbed the crane "Tears of Malmoe", due to the notion that the residents of Malmö wept when they saw their crane being towed away.[


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Some people still call Ulsan a HYUNDAI town.
Without HYUNDAI, Ulsan will be just one of unkown fishing villages in korea.


----------



## FuzzyNuts (Nov 29, 2010)

Fuzzynuts just had a sensory overload!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Delete


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Taehwa River Bridge


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice panorama of Ulsan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Taehwa River


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Boat Race


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Ulsan is wellknown to me as it has the old landmark of Malmö, Sweden: Kockumkranen!



Thank you for intresting story.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos from that park in Ulsan city


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 12 kinds of whale food


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Delete


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

This bamboo forest for Ulsan citizens is quite nice.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Delete


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Delete


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

wow nice city i like it but it not very well-known


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by JTeale


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos at night from Ulsan


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

all by v15ben 

















both by JTeale


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

nice photos :cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^There is another one that showed the towers (don't know their name :?) but I was juggling on whether or not I should post that one since it's the same shot just over a little. 








by JTeale 
A few shots of Taehwa river
















both by JTeale


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonofcoco/5198276172/in/pool-ulsan_korea/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonteale/5338606047/in/pool-ulsan_korea

Chungeuisa 








JTeale
^^ :banana:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

View from Ulsan's Lotte Hotel 
v15ben

once called the dirtiest city in korea..doesn't some of that saying look like it still remains?


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

v15ben
























Jason Teale and his amazingness as usual...


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Is it in the North or South??


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 candjinkorea님의 Left Bank


Flickr에서 candjinkorea님의 Coffee Shop


Flickr에서 candjinkorea님의 Garden and Bamboo Forest


Flickr에서 candjinkorea님의 Ditch


Flickr에서 candjinkorea님의 Runoff Channel


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 nyello8님의 IMG_1682


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Ulsan


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

This looks like a 21century version work of impressionis painters like Monet, Renoir and Degas.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Good!


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

photos from DCINSIDE


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture from DCINDE


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry, the photos are not available anymore.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates from Ulsan


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

pictures by NACHO


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

....


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

....


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

good


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

...


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

citypia said:


> pictures by NACHO


What is this?


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ what is it? cute.:lol:


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

^^ isn't it an opossum?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opossum


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Deawangam Park (대왕암 공원)


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Deawangam Park (대왕암 공원)


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Deawangam Park (대왕암 공원)


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Deawangam Park (대왕암 공원)


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Deawangam Park (대왕암 공원)


Flickr에서 Edvenchers님의 Ilsan Beach (일산해수욕장)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 As the evening starts on a Sunday


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> pictures by jaya


So beautiful! especially poppy fields.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 daewangam2011 watching the sunrise


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Sunset at Daewangam


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> pictures by kym704(곽영모)


Whale festival is unique.
And we have to protect this unique animal on the earth.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful set of pics on # 62....:cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Landscaped Clock


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Park Before Sundown.


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Along the Taehwa River in Ulsan


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful skyline pics....:cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

photos by 영남알프스(from DCINSIDE)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 v15ben님의 Ulsan's Old Downtown


Flickr에서 v15ben님의 Taehwa River Stroll (1)


Flickr에서 v15ben님의 The View from Lotte Wheel


Flickr에서 v15ben님의 Face


Flickr에서 v15ben님의 Grand Park Hiking (5)


Flickr에서 v15ben님의 Old Downtown


Flickr에서 v15ben님의 Towers


Flickr에서 v15ben님의 Riverside


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Ulsan needs more cool ckyscrapers to compete the othe cities in Korea, such as Incheon and Busan.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Ulsan has the highest GDP per capita in Korea this year too, higher than Seoul. :cheers:
Cograt Ulsan!


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Photos by 쌀를리


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Photo by real


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

photos by 빵스



















photo by 영국항공777









photos by ㄱㄱ ㅆ


















photos by 루비TM


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Photos by NACHO


----------



## momo45 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think, all city in Korea have a many highrise (especially apartment). It's make cities in Korea look more clean and organized.. 

LOTTE Group is everywhere.. O__O


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

How many flowers aroud the city!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

some beautiful pictures!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by +Cannon


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, very nice photos from Ulsan....:cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Pictures by ㅇ ㅇ

This is where Ulsan's power comes from.





































Picture by 처리









picture by 판테라


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Pictures by ㅇㅇ


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

seaniscoming said:


> Pictures by ㅇ ㅇ
> 
> This is where Ulsan's power comes from.


So many cars :eek2:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 down the side


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Along the side


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 looking up


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 from the entrance


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Ulsan Museum 1


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 petroglyphs


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Water meet Building


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 reflect


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 v15ben님의 1/52 - Taehwa River


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Taehwa River from Haeksung


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Taehwa River


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 taehwa-rotary

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Lotte Department Store, Ulsan South Korea



Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Ulsan, South Korea


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, beautiful skyline shots from Ulsan...:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, very nice photos from Ulsan


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by dd


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by tiberiousX


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Dapper snapper님의 Taewha Park


Flickr에서 Dapper snapper님의 Taewha Park Bridge, Ulsan


Flickr에서 Dapper snapper님의 Taewha Park Bridge, Ulsan


Flickr에서 Dapper snapper님의 Bunril Beach, Ulsan, Korea. 


Flickr에서 Dapper snapper님의 Missed


Flickr에서 Dapper snapper님의 Last Sunset 2011


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 niemtin_hivong_tinhyeu_vad님의 태화공원 06


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Taehwa river


Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Taehwa Rotary


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 daewangam


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by city24


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the amazing updates...kay:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ I never knew how clean Ulsan is now...


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 v15ben님의 Taehwa River.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Across the river


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

From some images, Ulsan looks like it is more family-oriented and slow-pace compared to Seoul and Busan. But I could be wrong since I've never visited....yet.


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

èđđeůx;98881674 said:


> From some images, Ulsan looks like it is more family-oriented and slow-pace compared to Seoul and Busan. But I could be wrong since I've never visited....yet.


Ulsan residents are probably one of the wealthiest in all of Korea. Since Ulsan is an industrial city or "Industrial powerhouse" of South Korea most people are employed by Heavy Machinery and Motor Companies like Hyundai Motor Company and Hyundai Heavy Industries and has the world's third largest oil refinery. Ulsan residents also has the highest GDP per capita at $63,817, the highest by far in South Korea.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^Nice to know. Thanks.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

www.portalmorski.pl
HHI shipyard


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Ulsan


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Taehwa River in Ulsan


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Ulsan in Black and white


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Sunset in Ulsan


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Sunset in Ulsan


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Sunset in Ulsan


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Spike


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Taehwa River Grand Park


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Ulsan


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Over the Taehwa River


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Towards the mountains


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Scroll >>


Little Boxes by JTeale, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Sunfall by JTeale, on Flickr


Epic Sundown by JTeale, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Hazy Ulsan by JTeale, on Flickr


Haze of Ulsan by JTeale, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Taehwa river (태화강)


----------



## silence.kit (Nov 21, 2007)

èđđeůx;98881674 said:


> From some images, Ulsan looks like it is more family-oriented and slow-pace compared to Seoul and Busan. But I could be wrong since I've never visited....yet.


This is very much true. The pace is a great deal slower than Seoul, perhaps a little too slow, in my opinion. It's wealthy, but people don't flaunt it as much as they do in Seoul. 

The industrial part of the city is set apart from the rest of Ulsan. Hyundai basically has it's own little town on the eastern side.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 insung jeon님의 Taehwa river (태화강)


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 SRotzoll님의 Rocks


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 Scott Rotzoll님의 Ships


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 kordccom님의 울산 태화강


Flickr에서 kordccom님의 Bridge


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Ulsan Daewangam


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Ulsan Daewangam


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 _MG_7073.jpg


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Ulsan Shinhwa Village


----------



## Applerecords (Dec 21, 2016)

Fireworks in Ulsan by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Fireworks in Ulsan by Jason Teale, Flickr에서


----------



## Applerecords (Dec 21, 2016)

Lotte Wheel by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Ulsan at night in Samsandong by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Magnificent Ulsan by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Ulsan from above. by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

IMG_9432_HDR.jpg by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Storm breaker by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Hot Summer Nights in Ulsan by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Ulsan1 by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

ulsan3 by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

ulsan4 by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

starclass Panorama by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Sunset in Ulsan by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

A view of Ulsan by Jason Teale, Flickr에서


----------

